# Fuguesue



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Sometimes we all need a gentle melody...

Fuguesque – Owen David Music

_Music soothes the savage breast_ as someone once said.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Owen David said:


> Sometimes we all need a gentle melody...
> 
> Fuguesque – Owen David Music
> 
> _Music soothes the savage breast_ as someone once said.


Very nice, more of that please.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Rogerx. I shall certainly post another piece shortly.


----------

